# BSOD while using only the calculator?



## Aestuo (Feb 2, 2009)

I still cannot understand the nature behind this one, as usually my BSODs are caused by Valve's Source engine not taking well to multicore processors.

Anyway, I had forgotten my calculator somewhere and I had some physics homework to do.  Not having a backup calculator, I had decided to use the scientific calculator provided by Windows XP.  I was happily carrying out my formulas when, all of the sudden, I hear a click.  I look up, and my retina is immediately burned by the vile blue light of a Blue Screen of Death.  

Usually, I meet this foe with anger and frustration, but this time I could not contain myself from laughing.  What's funny about it is the irony involved.

What makes it ironic is that I have a 3 GHz AMD Phenom quadcore processor, an NVIDIA 8600 GTS (old, and looking to upgrade soon), and 2 GB of RAM at my disposal.  I keep my files very organized, run regular virus scans, clean the registry when needed, etc., and yet, of all the things that I run that should result in a BSOD, it's the calculator that causes it.

You may say, "What about background tasks?"  
What supports the irony is that I was not running _any_ background tasks whatsoever, aside from the usual tray programs.  My point is, nothing that could hamper computation.

Anyway, I just that I would throw that out there.  I'm not seeking an answer to the reason for the BSOD, for there are a number of infinate possiblilities, I just wanted to share some humerous irony with my new-found friends.  Thank you all for being so fun.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 2, 2009)

Aren't bsod on win 98? Ive never had any with xp pro XD


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 2, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Aren't bsod on win 98? Ive never had any with xp pro XD




You would think that Microsoft would discover the problem behind the BSOD phenomina, but alas, BSODs exist all the way up through Vista.  If you want some proof, just see how many instances of solitaire you can open before your computer rejects reality...  Rofl.

Thanks for replying, by the way.  You get the "Speedy Reply" award for replying in less than five minutes before the initial post.  *Passes a cookie and shakes hand/paw*


----------



## Kujila (Feb 2, 2009)

I know you're not seeking a reason for the BSOD, but here's some steps you may consider taking:

If you're entirely sure it's not software-related, then you might want to see about running a hardware diagnostic on your motherboard, processor, and RAM.  I would suggest doing the full-shebang PC Doctor test if you cans scrounge up a copy somewhere.  Assuming it passes the hardware diagnostic without a hitch, you could try the (I know, pain in the butt!) always readily available option of reimaging your machine.  IE; reinstalling Windows XP/Vista.  Hopefully things will start working a bit more stable on your machine!


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 2, 2009)

Kujila said:


> I know you're not seeking a reason for the BSOD, but here's some steps you may consider taking:
> 
> If you're entirely sure it's not software-related, then you might want to see about running a hardware diagnostic on your motherboard, processor, and RAM.  I would suggest doing the full-shebang PC Doctor test if you cans scrounge up a copy somewhere.  Assuming it passes the hardware diagnostic without a hitch, you could try the (I know, pain in the butt!) always readily available option of reimaging your machine.  IE; reinstalling Windows XP/Vista.  Hopefully things will start working a bit more stable on your machine!


 
Thanks for the info - I would do that, but seeing as it was a freak occurrence and that BSODs for me hardly ever happen anyway, I would just rather put it behind me and laugh.

Thanks for replying.  If you were only a few minutes faster, you would have gotten the "Speedy Reply" award.  I'm sure he'll share his cookie if you ask, though.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 2, 2009)

Drivers, bad RAM, low-flying meteorite or celestial object caused a bit to flip in RAM... Nothing escapes an error.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 2, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Drivers, bad RAM, low-flying meteorite or celestial object caused a bit to flip in RAM... Nothing escapes an error.



Well said, lol.


----------



## Kujila (Feb 2, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> Thanks for the info - I would do that, but seeing as it was a freak occurrence and that BSODs for me hardly ever happen anyway, I would just rather put it behind me and laugh.
> 
> Thanks for replying.  If you were only a few minutes faster, you would have gotten the "Speedy Reply" award.  I'm sure he'll share his cookie if you ask, though.



xD

Yeah, to be honest, my PC will sometimes randomly freeze-up.  Mouse, keyboard, video, sound: the whole ball and yarn.  I should probably try to reinstall XP but I'm _faaaarrr_ too lazy for that *bigyawn*


----------



## Pi (Feb 2, 2009)

Sounds like bad/mis-seated RAM>


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 3, 2009)

Kujila said:


> xD
> 
> Yeah, to be honest, my PC will sometimes randomly freeze-up.  Mouse, keyboard, video, sound: the whole ball and yarn.  I should probably try to reinstall XP but I'm _faaaarrr_ too lazy for that *bigyawn*



Aren't we PC techs funny like that?  Lol.  We can fix and troubleshoot PCs for other people/furries, but we're too lazy to do our own.  Rofl.  I know exactly what you mean.

I have a non-furry friend who's a PC tech/hobbiest, and everytime he starts his computer, it freezes during boot.  He has to restart it about four or five times before it even makes it past the loading screen.  Rofl.  In addition to the humor, it's a gaming computer.  It's so funny.  Eleziek and I poke fun at him every now and then.

Thanks for taking an interest in my endevors.


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 3, 2009)

Its Microshaft.  Do you need anyother explanation? BSoD=Bull Shit Operational Disfunction.  Thats a MS specialty.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 3, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> Its Microshaft.  Do you need anyother explanation? BSoD=Bull Shit Operational Disfunction.  Thats a MS specialty.



Well said.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 3, 2009)

jagdwolf said:


> Its Microshaft.  Do you need anyother explanation? BSoD=Bull Shit Operational Disfunction.  Thats a MS specialty.


Not really. Apple has them, and pretty much every operating system has the equivalent - Kernel Panics. It's just Microsoft's way of saying it's special.


----------



## Kujila (Feb 3, 2009)

Windows 8 will feature _multi-colored_ screens of death


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Feb 3, 2009)

Typical causes of a BSOD (Or, in Vista/XP, it may just reboot or turn off unexpectedly.  See, Microsoft can't fix them so they made the PC auto-reboot in an attempt to make it look like a hardware problem.)

Viruses or other malware, bad drivers, outdated drivers, incorrect drivers, too many programs running at once, bad hardware (Usually harddrive, optical drive, videocard, RAM, motherboard, and CPU in order of commonness) and poorly made software/OS.


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 3, 2009)

Probably got caught up in some invalid memory.


----------



## Eevee (Feb 3, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> You would think that Microsoft would discover the problem behind the BSOD phenomina, but alas, BSODs exist all the way up through Vista.





jagdwolf said:


> Its Microshaft.  Do you need anyother explanation? BSoD=Bull Shit Operational Disfunction.  Thats a MS specialty.


what

stop posting

bsods are pretty much universally caused by *faulty hardware*

what the fuck do you want it to do, order you replacement parts?  it's _physically broken_.


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 3, 2009)

If anything BSOD's are good... its stops the hardware from tripping and completly fucking up your system


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 3, 2009)

Kujila said:


> Windows 8 will feature _multi-colored_ screens of death



Rofl




mrredfox said:


> If anything BSOD's are good... its stops the hardware from tripping and completly fucking up your system



True, but they can occur at the most inappropriate of times, which makes them a hated and vial piece of a computer's "safety net."  Often times, it can be a random and funny occurrence, such as mine, but most of the time, it happens while an important program is running or while the user is completing an important task.  This usually results in the user having to start all the way back at the beginning of he or she's task.  That's why you should save often if working on an important document, etc., for anything can and will happen.  Murphy's Laws prove it, lol.


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 3, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> Rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i know but its the same with everything... one time i was video editing for about 2 hours, and i got bsod'd luckily i saved an hour before so i didnt loose much.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 3, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> Yeah i know but its the same with everything... one time i was video editing for about 2 hours, and i got bsod'd luckily i saved an hour before so i didnt loose much.



Yea, I think every regular computer user has that happen to them from time to time, losing data and such, but really there's nothing else to do but to just move on and start from where you last saved (or start over if you have to).  Luckily, there are some programs that you can configure to auto-save every five minutes or so, which helps a lot when dealing with these types of problems.

Wow, I did not think that this thread would get so many posts other than "lol" or "rofl" etc.  Thanks for all the replies and useful information.


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL YOU GOT BSOD'D!


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 3, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> LOL YOU GOT BSOD'D!



Thanks!


----------



## mapdark (Feb 3, 2009)

I've never had a BSOD since .. since I last used windows 98 .. and that was YEARS ago.


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 3, 2009)

mapdark said:


> I've never had a BSOD since .. since I last used windows 98 .. and that was YEARS ago.



Yea, 98s are known for their BSODs.  That's about all they are, just a big mass of BSOD run-off.  Lol.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 3, 2009)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Aren't bsod on win 98? Ive never had any with xp pro XD



i've created upto 100 BSOD's on XP ... most thru the same cause

now whenever i get one ... i bowdown to it


when i get my new laptop ... i'm gonna take a picture of it ^_^

----------------
Now playing: 4kids - Sonic X Episode 09 - The Last Resort
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 3, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> i've created upto 100 BSOD's on XP ... most thru the same cause
> 
> now whenever i get one ... i bowdown to it
> 
> ...



Lol.  You should post it here.  Rofl.

What is a Lucario anyway?


----------



## Kujila (Feb 3, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> What is a Lucario anyway?



He is a Pokemans _(do you has them?)_


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 3, 2009)

Kujila said:


> He is a Pokemans _(do you has them?)_



Ah, okay.  That makes sense.  I'm not very familiar with any pokeman other than the original 100 or so.  After they added new ones, that's about where I lost interest.  Thanks for lifting my confusion.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 4, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> Lol.  You should post it here.  Rofl.
> 
> What is a Lucario anyway?



i will post it ... when i get a chance to cause it ^_^

and on a current topic note ... i'm not really a fan of PokÃ©mon ... except for Lucario ^_^

----------------
Now playing: Bill Medley - (I've Had) The Time of My Life
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 4, 2009)

â–ºSparky Lucarioâ—„â„¢ said:


> i will post it ... when i get a chance to cause it ^_^
> 
> and on a current topic note ... i'm not really a fan of PokÃ©mon ... except for Lucario ^_^
> 
> ...



Okay, I'm glad that's been explained to me.  No more confusion with Lucarios, then.  Thanks.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 9, 2009)

now ... as promsied ... 








BEHOLD, THE WINDOWS XP BLUE-SCREEN OF DEATH

----------------
Now playing: Crash Tag Team Racing - Craters On Uranus
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Koda (Feb 9, 2009)

What was the stop code?

either A_STRING_OF_TEXT_LIKE_THIS or some hexadecimal number like 0x80010000


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 9, 2009)

You know what's funny?  In the third line of your BSOD picture, it almost looks like it says, "IRAQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL."  That's very random and funny.  XD


----------



## Runefox (Feb 9, 2009)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314063


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 9, 2009)

Runefox said:


> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314063



Interesting.  That explains it all...  well, almost.  BSODs still tend to sometimes boggle one's mind.  It's almost like they're stalking you - waiting for the opportune moment to pounce and erase your important files from your volatile memory.  XD


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 10, 2009)

Aestuo said:


> You know what's funny?  In the third line of your BSOD picture, it almost looks like it says, "IRAQ_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL."  That's very random and funny.  XD



ROFL ... i never noticed that lol



Aestuo said:


> Interesting.  That explains it all...  well, almost.  BSODs still tend to sometimes boggle one's mind.  It's almost like they're stalking you - waiting for the opportune moment to pounce and erase your important files from your volatile memory.  XD



well ... this varient ... appears JUST before the PC has shutdown ... so the PC doesnt restart ... and i dont lose anything

I <3 MY BSOD


----------



## ZentratheFox (Feb 10, 2009)

... ya'll are all crazy.


----------



## Koda (Feb 10, 2009)

You can toggle automatic restart on system failure, helpful for those BSoD's that appear for a flash and are gone just as fast...

XP: Right Click My Computer > Properties > Advanced > 'Startup and Recovery' > Settings > Uncheck Automatic Restart

Vista: Right Click My Computer > Properties > Advanced System Settings > [see above]


----------

